# $7k to spend HELP!!!!!



## NissanNub (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a fairly strict budget of $7k w/ a job but i need a car asap and need it drivable if not finished, anyways would is your thoughts on the fastest car for the price?
My wishlist in order Top to bottom:
1995+ Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T or GSX
1995+ Cadillac Seville STS
1993+ Honda Prelude VTEC
1992+ Volkswagen Corrado SLC
1992+ BMW 325i
1993+ Acura Integra GS-R
1995+ Nissan 240SX
1995+ Nissan Maxima SE


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i would put the mitsubishi, prelude, and integra. all in the same class. becuase fwd 4 cyc and easy to find parts the mitsubishi probablly th fastest stock.then i would put in the 325, corrado, 240, and maxima in a biggerbut not as common. then the caddy lol i dont know. i like corrados and 240's. corrados have more hp and tq stock vr6 breaths better and dont have to go turbo for alot of power, but a 240 can drift. if you are looking for a flat out fast car get the mitsubishi. if you want somthing rare and nice go with a 240 or a corrado, but that is just my thoughts.


----------



## NissanNub (Oct 21, 2004)

*Question about 240sx*

if i bought an s14 240sx should i put in a SR20DET S14 or s13 and turbo it or drop in a SR20DET S15 with the stock turbo? or WHAT ugh i need help


----------



## hector200sx (Apr 29, 2004)

sr20det are all turbo s13 or s14 is just the generation of the car. the s15 has more power because it has a t28 instead of a t25 turbo. with the stock turbo you can get about 350whp with an fmic and such. so its up to you, there are also rb series 6cyl that you can swap in those are turboed also.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

NissanNub said:


> I have a fairly strict budget of $7k w/ a job but i need a car asap and need it drivable if not finished, anyways would is your thoughts on the fastest car for the price?
> My wishlist in order Top to bottom:
> 1995+ Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T or GSX
> 1995+ Cadillac Seville STS
> ...


1) No Eclipse! Eclipse is gauranteed to have been pushed to its limits
2) Dude are you serious?
3) Preludes arnt bad if you like fwd
4) I dont like VW's cuz I think they are girl cars
5) 325 is also a girls car
6) These are pretty dope cars again if you like fwd
7) Can never go wrong with any year 240 you pick
8) A bit more reliable than a 240 but I would still take the 240 over this





hector200sx said:


> sr20det are all turbo s13 or s14 is just the generation of the car. the s15 has more power because it has a t28 instead of a t25 turbo. with the stock turbo you can get about 350whp with an fmic and such. so its up to you, there are also rb series 6cyl that you can swap in those are turboed also.


S14 also has the T28 turbo. S15 is 6 speed and comes with nissans version of vtec.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

s14 sr's have vvt too..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NissanNub said:


> I have a fairly strict budget of $7k w/ a job but i need a car asap and need it drivable if not finished, anyways would is your thoughts on the fastest car for the price?
> My wishlist in order Top to bottom:
> 1995+ Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T or GSX
> 1995+ Cadillac Seville STS
> ...


Honda CRX. You could build a really really really fast car with 7 grand.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

bleh get a bike and save thousands


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i say go with the best out of those cars that you can find in your area.


----------



## NissanNub (Oct 21, 2004)

*So far I'm leaning towards a 240sx w/ s15 swap*

I want a car that is a fairly casual driver (rather not gut it so i want at least 2 seats) a swap/turbo/supercharge/etc wouldn't bother me so long as it was in my budget , and i'm more interested in 1/4 mile than anything else. With all that said honda/acura is my favorite car company don't get me wrong but there 1/4 and 0-60 speeds would get me laughed at..... so i need the fastest car for the money keep in mind i do want reliably but it's more like 3/5 performance 2/5 reliably.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

NissanNub said:


> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah *i'm more interested in 1/4 mile than anything else* blah blah blah blah blah blah


get something with ls1 and call it a day


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

jeong said:


> get something with ls1 and call it a day


Yeah a pontiac GTO  hey look its a import! :thumbup:


----------



## NissanNub (Oct 21, 2004)

*Final decision*



jeong said:


> get something with ls1 and call it a day


If i had the money.....
ANYWAYS....I'm either gonig to drop a b18c-r into a 90-93 teg or drop a sr20det s15 into a 240sx, does anyone no which year/model would be best/fastest for either?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

The s15 sr20det is matched with a 6spd and would cost you alot of $$$. if you want to swap in an sr20det get a 1991 or newer 240sx. Then get a sr20det red top s13 or black top s14. If you u want to go honda just get a gs-r no swaping.


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Honda CRX. You could build a really really really fast car with 7 grand.


I built mine for roughly 5g's and ran high 13's consistently. Car never failed me! Gsr block with b16 head and spray!


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

If all you care about performance wise is 1/4, cross off everything that is FWD or heavy. I'm only putting down around 255tq at the wheel in my SE-R (FWD), and it'll spin 2nd gear like no tomorrow with street tires, and 3rd gear seems to be near the limit of traction. And that's with Potenza S-03s and Toyo T1-S tires which are some of the stickiest real street tires out there.


----------

